# Show us your shop front door



## Timberframed (Sep 6, 2010)

Yea, I'm bored and sure this will get lots of hits. But you never know! I'm doing this now before I go in and finish off the remaining 21 or so 12 oz. beechwoods that have been calling my name since 06:00 on this fine Labor Day




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brmorgan (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sure mine is already in a pic here somewhere but I'll try to hunt one up or take another tomorrow.


----------



## mtngun (Sep 8, 2010)

In 2006, I was rushing to get the shop closed in, so I installed the primered door without paint. That was one of those "temporary" arrangements that has become permanent. Looks like it won't get painted this year, either. 

An old joke in Idaho is that we only have two seasons -- 9 months of winter, and 3 months of construction. Seriously, I have never been able to keep up with the projects and chores that have to be done in the summer.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 9, 2010)

Must say that mtngun's door makes me want to see more of the shop, looks like some is corded on the top, and rock on the bottom...who's the visitor, anyone we might know???? lol

Here's mine...






Here's another shop at my home...You can BARELY see part of the door on the right side...






Finally, here's another shop door...the shop hasn't been built yet!


----------



## BobL (Sep 9, 2010)

With apologies to those who have seen it before.

The back of the shop door is in there somewhere.


----------



## lmbeachy (Sep 9, 2010)

TTool. Love your workbench, did you make it. Lester


----------



## Beefie (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally, here's another shop door...the shop hasn't been built yet! 






That is a nice work bench . Love those hand cut dovetails. Very nice shop would love to see more pics of the shop.


Beefie


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 9, 2010)

lmbeachy said:


> TTool. Love your workbench, did you make it. Lester


Thanks, and yes I did build it. Built out of solid hard maple, base of drawbore tenoned into the top. It's a Holtzapfell design with a Emmert clone as the end vise. It's solid as a rock. The top is about 2 3/4" thick, legs are about 4 1/2" square.

Here's a bunch more pics at this link.

A few more pics as it was almost done, there the one above came from, at this link.

It still needs a cover for the twin-screw vise, long story how that ended up longer than the cover...

Beefie,

Not too much more, I have a bench on the back wall where I work on my chainsaws and other stuff. All the walls and ceiling are lined with 1x6 knotty pine t&g, and the floor is solid purple heart.

I use half of it for my home office. I know, kinda strange combo, and it's hard to keep the sawdust out of the computers, but it works for me.

Here's was the project to build the office/shop (started out to be a music study, but changed to a shop for hand tool work).

Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## BobL (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice work on the bench TT. I especially love the twin screw vice and the crank on the vice handle 

As an aside, Aussie hardwoods are great to use as woodwork vice jaws since they can be made half the thickness of most other wooden jaws and are still incredibly strong. My bench has two vices with replaceable jaws made of Jarrah. The tops of the jaws sometimes get belted quite hard from time to time. To stop the hardness of these jaws marking softwood objects the jaws have rawhide leather covers glued onto their faces which also significantly improves the grip. 

Here's a picture of the vice showing the leather faces and my anti-racking device (those white flippy boards). Of course a twin screw vice would be much better. 





The bench is pretty beat up as you can see as it is the only free working surface I have in my shop so I also use it for some dirty work like fixing chainsaws. The bench is finshed with pale boiled linseed oil so to clean the dirty surface up for wood work projects I cover the surface with handfuls of sawdust out of my dust collector and rub it into the surface which soaks up all the grease and oil. After vacuuming the dust off I wipe on a coat of PBLO. Of course it would be better to have separate benches.

Next time I want to use a twin screw vice and use an even harder and stronger wood for the vice faces called tuart.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 10, 2010)

BobL said:


> Very nice work on the bench TT. I especially love the twin screw vice and the crank on the vice handle


BTW, that is just a hand wheel I got from Enco, and fitted it on the end, but I like the crank also, it's nice. Here's some pics of that simple mod.

The reason I wanted the twin-screw is probably just why you do...using the dumb stacks of wood to keep the quick release from racking is a PITA...here's another bench that's in my garage...I keep most of my power tools out there though...I had to use one of those anti-racking stacks to make it usable. Most non-flat stuff I use the Emmert clone for. The twin-screw is not without problems either, next time I will probably use wooden screws, the metal/grease can present it's share of problems. This bench would be great for chainsaw work but it has a metal lathe on it now...







BobL said:


> The bench is pretty beat up as you can see as it is the only free working surface I have in my shop so I also use it for some dirty work like fixing chainsaws.


Yeah, it's a problem, I try to keep them separate but it's difficult sometimes...my other bench is a butcher block top I bought on craigslist for $30 with some metal legs...one day I'll add wood legs to it, but it's piled with dirty stuff that I don't like to put on the nice bench above. I try to only work wood on that.


BobL said:


> Next time I want to use a twin screw vice and use an even harder and stronger wood for the vice faces called tuart.


Great vises, but not without problems if you get the metal screw type, as the veritas like I have. Would be nice to be able to turn 2" or 2 1/2" diam. wood screws, would be easy to make one's own twin-screw that way...


----------



## Andrew96 (Sep 10, 2010)

TT,,,,so what '57 did you own that was too wide?
Do you like your Festool vac? Would you buy it again? It's on my short list.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 11, 2010)

Andrew96 said:


> TT,,,,so what '57 did you own that was too wide?


Not exactly sure what your talking about... What "'57"?


Andrew96 said:


> Do you like your Festool vac? Would you buy it again? It's on my short list.


Yes, I bought it used from a friend and pretty much only use it for sanding. I am planning to use it to sand the outside and inside of my log home. My logs are milled flat on the outside/inside walls and will be sanded and finished. It's really nice with a sander, as it turns on automatically when you turn the tool on, and turns off when you turn the tool off.


----------



## Andrew96 (Sep 11, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Not exactly sure what your talking about... What "'57"?



Just trying to decipher the license plate on the wall. It's all I could come up with for 2WYED57 I guess its just a plate. I thought it could be a vanity plate for some cool car or something. 

Glad you like the vac. It's my next tool purchase.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 12, 2010)

Andrew96 said:


> Just trying to decipher the license plate on the wall. It's all I could come up with for 2WYED57 I guess its just a plate. I thought it could be a vanity plate for some cool car or something.


No, actually it's just a regular plate. It was on my 911 when I bought it, but got replaced with another plate as it was missing the front plate. 


Andrew96 said:


> Glad you like the vac. It's my next tool purchase.


They actually make sanding enjoyable, kinda sorta.


----------



## SomeotherGuy (Sep 21, 2010)

*Barn/shop*

Not the current front door, but I like this pic a lot.

Jason


----------



## 820wards (Oct 26, 2010)

*My Shop*

Here is a couple of shot of my shop. It's 16x24 and I use it just for my wood working. All my metal work is done in my house garage. I have a nice stereo for music and I ran 100amps to the shop for running any tools that require 220V. It has plenty of lights, so no shadows.











Worked on these today from wood I milled. Lids are various woods. Cherrie, Oak, Elm, douglas fir and camphor. Going to be Xmas gifts.






jerry-


----------



## BobL (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice Shop 820 - I'd like to have that much space - especially being able to keep the metal and wood separate.
Cheers


----------



## DaltonPaull (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures - I love looking at shops. Here's mine:


----------



## SomeotherGuy (Oct 26, 2010)

DaltonPaull said:


> Thanks for all the pictures - I love looking at shops. Here's mine:



Hi DaltonPaull.
How do you like your ripsaw?
Jason


----------



## DaltonPaull (Oct 26, 2010)

SomeotherGuy said:


> Hi DaltonPaull.
> How do you like your ripsaw?
> Jason



It's a useful tool do to it's portability. The kerf is very thin so it can make fast cuts with minimal waste.

On the downside, the thin blade seams to dull relatively fast and it's very unforgiving if it's a tad dull, the wood is too resinous or anything is at all off in the setup. It's also just not quite as pleasant to use as an Alaskan. 

Ultimately, I think I'll sell it and buy a larger bandsaw mill that is a little easier on the operator.


----------

